# Eureka! CO2 Gold. (I think).



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I replaced my reactor with a Kent Tubo Venturi on my 46g CO2 system and it seems to be extremely efficent and amazing, etc.

I'll watch it for a while and report back.

-Russ :bathbaby:


----------

